# FCA Champs in Amos Quebec



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*?????*

When are these champs, are they listed in the oaa book and how far from ottawa ... If gas prices are right we can book the magic bus split 3 ways ....


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Champs Amos Quebec*

6 hours from ottawa no way am i riding in the majic bus would give me a hangover and i can do that myself thanks


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

This is one I am going to do my best to make.
Will be bringing my camper and one or two friends as well.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

What exactly is the schedule at that shoot? What days do you have to be there? I'd like to go, but it's listed as four days which makes it tough... Any details as to what times are actually necessary for participants?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

*National in Amos*

Hi,
I'm Gaetan your next outdoor national 3D host, the schedule is july 23th to july 26.There some of you that they saw me before on an archery field but the last 6 or 7 years was passed on a fita field as a coach so for those of you who shoot spring classic, national or trials for junior world championship you could not missed me i'm 6'4" and 300 pds.
You will have 3 rounds of 26,27 and 27 target to shoot.
You could have the registration form on the fca website.
The closest airport is Val D'or locate at 75 km from Amos and i plan a shuttle for people who want to fly.
If you want to drive, we are at 21 hours from Winnipeg ( I did it last summer and the road is very nice), at 7 hours from Toronto and 4 hours from North Bay.

There is a campground just in front of the field, and the hotels are at 5 minutes.

I could tell you that i'm talking with many company for prize because i plan a great giveaway with bows, dozen of arrows and many other stuff.

If you have question you could email me at 

[email protected] 

In hope to meet you in our area
Gaetan:welcomesign:


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*3D champs*

Ok I was posting this when i saw Gaetans posting.. may as well double up Just like when Drinking Scotch right Pintko..The airport I was talking about is Val D'or, Air Canada with Canada Jazz have 2 or 3 departure and arrival from Montréal each days plus Air Creebec but i don't know if they have some direct flight from Toronto.The flying time Montreal to Val D'or is 50 minutes.
The airport is at 45 minutes from Amos and I have a plan with a friend of mine here to arrange a shuttle from the airport to Amos.
For people from Winnipeg the best way will be Winnipeg-Montréal-Val D'or. If there some that they want to drive, there is some note
Winnipeg-Amos 21 hours 
Toronto-Amos 7 hours 
North Bay -Amos 4 hours 
Timmins - Amos 4 hours 
Montréal-Amos 6 hours 
Ottawa - Amos 5 hours


If you have other questions let me know

Gaetan


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

coptor doctor said:


> may as well double up Just like when Drinking Scotch right Pintko...


looks like you've already got a head start on me there bud :darkbeer: :lol:


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Jk*

I am so far ahead of you Johnny you think your first!!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

coptor doctor said:


> I am so far ahead of you Johnny you think your first!!


:chortle:

what's the terrain like at Amos ???


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Amos*

well john i drove through there once but ya I was drunk !! LOL Honestly i don't know but it should be rocky and some hills if it's like some of the other area's around there I have been Hopefully Gaetan see's this and replies..


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Just looked at the 09 OAA. directory.
July 26 is also the second leg of triple crown.
Hmmmm?


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Oaa*

Ya CRK really that was the start of all this I posted under the Grand champ as a mistake but intended York to be aware of this I contacted Adam as well but recieved no reply so York must think the masses will come there instead of the FCA. fatal mistake in My opinion.. That is the thing about My opinion most people don't want it but I like to give it anyhow !!LOL


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

coptor doctor said:


> Ya CRK really that was the start of all this I posted under the Grand champ as a mistake but intended York to be aware of this I contacted Adam as well but recieved no reply so York must think the masses will come there instead of the FCA. fatal mistake in My opinion.. That is the thing about My opinion most people don't want it but I like to give it anyhow !!LOL



It's unfortunate that there will be a conflict with the second leg and the FCA's, but in reality conflicts are inevitable given the fact that there are only so many weekends in a season. As the second leg is held after the Provincial Championships, and prior to the third leg, there really isn't a great deal of wiggle room there. And the second leg has traditionally been held on the weekend it is currently scheduled for.

If you look at the schedule, The first leg is on the weekend of the 11/12. I doubt anyone would want to shoot a two day tournament that weekend, shoot the second leg the weekend after (18/19) and then travel to Quebec for the following weekend for 4 days of shooting. If York moved the second leg to the weekend of August 2nd, it would be conflicting with the Algoma Triple Crown. If the shoot was moved to the weekend of the 8th, it would be conflicting with the Provincial Field Championships. The weekend after that is the third leg in Restoule.

As I said it is unfortunate, but inevitable. Both shoots will suffer from the conflict as archers will have a choice to make, the triple crown or the FCA's

I would have loved to shoot the FCA's........ but it also conflicts with the NFAA Outdoor Nationals in Pennsylvania that weekend, and that is where I will be.

Cheers


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

pintojk said:


> :chortle:
> 
> what's the terrain like at Amos ???


The terrain is use during the winter as a cross country skiing trail and during summer as a mountain bike trail, there is a mix of flat trail and hills , we will be amoung spruce and pine forest. 
We will not need rubber boots, hiking boots will be o.k.

Gaetan


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Oaa*

I hear you Dennis but the Algome Triple crown is not as big a draw as the Fca or the Ontarion triple Crown not that I want to see the Algoma triple crown suffer they however have a huge amount of archers that attend on a yearly basis and Would go not matter what. I wonder really how mnay from your area actually go to it. When i did attend there were but a handful. I guess time will tell. i did not post this trying to boast any shoot just trying to make it more available to all. i would most likely work permitting come and shoot York for the OAA triple crown but not when it conflicts with the FCA which with out spending a ton of cash is only available to us here every few years.. Best of luck to all clubs..




Grey Eagle said:


> It's unfortunate that there will be a conflict with the second leg and the FCA's, but in reality conflicts are inevitable given the fact that there are only so many weekends in a season. As the second leg is held after the Provincial Championships, and prior to the third leg, there really isn't a great deal of wiggle room there. And the second leg has traditionally been held on the weekend it is currently scheduled for.
> 
> If you look at the schedule, The first leg is on the weekend of the 11/12. I doubt anyone would want to shoot a two day tournament that weekend, shoot the second leg the weekend after (18/19) and then travel to Quebec for the following weekend for 4 days of shooting. If York moved the second leg to the weekend of August 2nd, it would be conflicting with the Algoma Triple Crown. If the shoot was moved to the weekend of the 8th, it would be conflicting with the Provincial Field Championships. The weekend after that is the third leg in Restoule.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

coptor doctor said:


> I hear you Dennis but the Algome Triple crown is not as big a draw as the Fca or the Ontarion triple Crown not that I want to see the Algoma triple crown suffer they however have a huge amount of archers that attend on a yearly basis and Would go not matter what. I wonder really how mnay from your area actually go to it. When i did attend there were but a handful. I guess time will tell. i did not post this trying to boast any shoot just trying to make it more available to all. i would most likely work permitting come and shoot York for the OAA triple crown but not when it conflicts with the FCA which with out spending a ton of cash is only available to us here every few years.. Best of luck to all clubs..


I agree Carl, that not many southern archers make the effort to get to the Algoma Triple Crown, certainly not as many of the Algoma archers make the effort to come down south. Though I know in the past that the second leg has conflicted with the Algoma Triple Crown, and there was some discussion about it.

Ultimately it would be up to YCB to decide if they wish to move the shoot date, and I guess it would help them to decide if they had a handle on how many people the current conflict would affect. In a perfect world everyone would be accomodated.

Cheers


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

thebeaver said:


> The terrain is use during the winter as a cross country skiing trail and during summer as a mountain bike trail, there is a mix of flat trail and hills , we will be amoung spruce and pine forest.
> We will not need rubber boots, hiking boots will be o.k.
> 
> Gaetan


thanks :thumb:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

If this is to be a bit of straw pole I'll tell you that Jo and I will be going to the FCA's. As pointed out, it's not too often that it's in reasonable driving distance, and we have to take advantage of it when we can. 

Otherwise, our plans of course would be to make it to all of the OAA triple crown events...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*gettin ready*

Checked out the magic bus carl tires still have air in them lol could of bought a plane ticket for less lol charging up the batteries can`t wait... man what a tough night of shooting... we should of sat and drank beer and cheered the rest on lol ....


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*shoot*

Ya Ted like i said it use to bother me now I just take it in stride..


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

*Poll*

I have a question for all, what kind of banquet do you prefer for the saturday night
1. A tradionnal one, in a ballroom place, the meal could be chicken breast or something like this.:cheers:
or
2. A big barbecue in a tent, with music, something like a beach party.:darkbeer:

Let me know what do you expect to have as a party.

Gaetan

I'm open to all kind of suggestion, i have my own idea but i want to ear what you have to say, the nationals is not mine, it's yours.:canada:


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*food*

Typically Gaetan we don't do any Banquet at any shoot we use the opertunity to have our wild game dinner.. so I don't really know what most want but hopefully you will hear from the crowd. Maybe this year we should partake I will put it to our drunken friends..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Oh ya*

Carl do you think they want our group in the same tent as the rest of them after a few slushes and cocktails???? if so you have to wear suspenders so your pants will automatically pop back up lol lol ... can`t wait to go c`mon summer.. and outdoor shoots....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

My vote would be for something within crawling or staggering distance to the field that will be housing the nylon village and Magic School Bus. It shouldn't take more than a small herd of deer, 2 or 3 moose and a good sized flock of wild turkeys to provide dinner, I'm trying to cut back a bit... Maybe only 1 moose for me this year. At least at a sitting...


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh! Oh! Beach Party Buffet in a tent!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*oh no BALDINI*

BRUCE don`t want to see you in a grass skirt and a pair of coconuts serving drinks on a tray with little umbrellas in them.. we know how twisted you are lol lol .. and no they don`t have coconuts large enough for me to fit in .. lol lol :darkbeer:


----------



## LabDan (Feb 10, 2007)

have i heard *SLUSHES* Josée can take care of that


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Carl do you think they want our group in the same tent as the rest of them after a few slushes and cocktails???? if so you have to wear suspenders so your pants will automatically pop back up lol lol ... can`t wait to go c`mon summer.. and outdoor shoots....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


I don't have any problem to be in the same tent of your group, the last two defi Hoyt confirm that is not a problem for me (with a couple of red wine bottle).:cocktail:

Hey Carl, Manon suppose to be there, do i have to ask for a bodyguard for you or you will be o.k.:wink:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

It's bit of a bummer that the dates conflict, but it would be a bit of a bummer to move dates when they have already been published.

I have already taken the W/E off work for the OAA shoot. and if the date changed, I'm not sure if I could change my time off.

I will however...go with the flow.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*att labdan*

daniel why did you think I said slushes just so your wife could start making ice now lol lol I`ll get some 151 proof room for this one... but ronney and slyvie have to come along as well so ronney and carl can have another drink off no I meant DRUNK OFF... lol lol :darkbeer:


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Just make sure there are no razors around...some guys tend to get things shaved after too many slushies!!! LOL


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

there are probably 3 of us going to FCA's this year (within driving distance)...and will be hitting the Algoma Triple Crown this year (since we missed the last 2) and will be skipping the second leg of the Ontario Triple Crown (if the date doesn't change)...


----------

